
Show HN: My Take on the Jupyterlab Container - ragerino
https://hub.docker.com/r/amalic/jupyterlab
======
ragerino
This container is based on the official Python container, which is based on
Debian.

Most Jupyterlab containers are either outdated, or run as Jovyan user and
grant_sudo does not work. Or they are based on Alpine while most tutorials are
Ubuntu (Debian) based.

It comes with some useful and tested Jupyter(lab) extensions for interactive
notebooks or e.g. LaTeX or HTML editing. Unfortunately the run-all extension
did not work.

For more comfort it installs libraries required to run the notebook from a
requirements.txt file on startup. I hope that this way users will document the
dependencies with their code.

Idea is also to only build a latest version of it, since it is not difficult
to tag containers in local repositories.

I also didn't focus on Python-2 support since it is retiring anyways soon. see
[https://pythonclock.org/](https://pythonclock.org/)

Let me know what you think.

